# 16 Digit Vzw Password For Editing Nv Items?



## Tidder (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok so I know that most of you don't know or won't care about this. Really this is a shout out for help to jt1134.

I have a need to edit some nv items on my VZW galaxy tab. Of course I can't do this without the 16 digit samsung password (wtg samsung!). I have scrubbed the entire internet looking for this and have came up empty. Apparently the default samsung 16 digit works with the Sprint version but not the VZW tab.

I'm interested in donating a few hundred for a solution if need be, it really is that important to me.

My only stipulation on paying for it is I need to be allowed to share with the world. I hate this "secrets" crap that some other devs do on other websites. Perfect example is what happened when the Motorola Droid first came out and people were trying to get it working on other carriers. I had to pay someone for a private solution (nv items list to write) and could not share it. I won't allow that to happen again, lots of people are looking for this same solution. I don't mind forking out cash but knowledge belongs to everyone.

I've tried on XDA as well but it seems that most active SGT development is happening here.

Side note: jt1134, thank you tons for your plain vanilla gingerbread rom. It really is the shit.


----------

